# Current USA PRO vs LOOP Freshwater HELP!



## joecake (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey Guys, 

First post here. I'm putting together a L48" x W16 x H? freshwater set up. Finally making the jump to trimless and stepping up my lighting game. The goal here is lots of carpeting plants and moss, beautiful shrimp, some smaller schooling fish and maybe discus if the stars align. I have a 10lb Co2 tank that will be running as well. A few questions that I hope you can help with:

1. Your opinion on the LED lighting. I was thinking the Current USA Satellite + Pro or the LOOP system. However I'm not running a sump. Any thoughts? Suggestions on which will better suit my needs? 

2. Tank height??? I've had zero luck growing moss and carpeting plants with my AquaticLife T5 HO fixture on a 21" tall tank. My local store says the tanks too tall. I was thinking 18" or 16" tall. Suggestions with my goals in mind?

3. I am currently using an Eheim canister filter, any suggestions on an upgrade or do you this this is sufficient for my set up. The tank sits on a very expensive antique buffet style drawer system and I cannot drill into it so sumps are out of the question. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

joecake said:


> 1. Your opinion on the LED lighting. I was thinking the Current USA Satellite + Pro or the LOOP system. However I'm not running a sump. Any thoughts? Suggestions on which will better suit my needs?


You're comparing an LED light to a control system, no? Did you mean Satellite Plus Pro vs. the Orbit IC?

Also, isn't the LOOP system for marine tanks since the only light it works with is the Orbit IC?

Yeah, I'm answering your questions with more questions


----------



## joecake (Sep 12, 2016)

You've actually answered a question. I was curious how the loop would benefit a freshwater system as I will be using some power heads to move the water around for my mosses and plants. So I shouldn't consider the loop system then. 

Thanks!


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

joecake said:


> You've actually answered a question.


Glad I could help. This online store has the best Current USA LED light prices in the GTA.

https://www.aquariumdepot.ca/index.php/aquarium-essentials/lighting.html?manufacturer=13


----------

